# anyone got engaged during or even because of pregnancy?



## emyandpotato

What are your thoughts of getting engaged or married while you're pregnant? So far I have kind of been against it because I didn't want people to assume it was a shotgun wedding but lately have been craving the security of marriage and simply just wanting to be a 'proper' family.


----------



## honeybee2

In my opinion, I think having a baby opens a whole door of emotions. 
What people don't realise is that having a baby will form a permenant link between you and your partner for life, alot like marriage but in the form of something so precious that you'll each share- no matter what happens.

Another thing people forget is aside from love (I can't believe Im saying this as a feminist) but we do crave protection, more so when we are pregnant. Thats not a bad thing, we are put in such a vulnerable position. 

If having a baby was the spark you needed to realise marriage was the way then I say go with your instinct. This is not the 80's, you dont have to get married while pregnant and I assume you've been living together before you fell pregnant so its not like it would be a shot gun wedding. 

Personally I just think that when your about to embark on a journey so exciting, you begin to realise how much you need and want that other person- I think its really beautiful.

My OH are getting married because we can't live without each other, I love him so much and he's my best friend and the only one I rely upon and as long as you know that marriage is good for you two as a couple (not as parents to be) then I think its wonderful. x


----------



## HollieQ

We are getting married in 3 months, and TTC also, I hope I'm pregnant for my wedding, it will make it so much more special! Not to mention the swift announcement extra quickly in the few months following the wedding, I'm a girl that like to get things done, very organised haha!

I seem to have it instilled inside of me, probably from my parents, that I should/want to be married first before having a child, it's just inherrent inside of me, but it is very much a personal choice, just do what feels right, do exactly what you both want, don't worry what people think, it's not a shotgun marriage, you just can't wait to get married! xxx


----------



## Amyface

We knew we were going to get married before we got pregnant so decided to wait until the little one was 2, 3 years etc. However, the nearer we've got to our due date, the more we thought that - as we're going to get married anyway - we may as well make everything complete so that we're married before the baby is born so that we're a "proper" family. We started planning at the end of January, and are getting married on 5th April when I'll be 7 1/2 months pregnant.

We thought the same as you - didn't want people to think that we were just getting married for the baby but I just though this is better for us, it's better for the baby and I don't really care what anyone else thinks because I know it's the best thing for US. :)


----------



## twiggy56

we got engaged a month before we fell pregnant...we NEVER expected to get pregnant as we were actually waiting for me to begin periods (I didnt have any in 3 months and definitely wasnt already pregnant) so we expected with 90+ day cycles to take ages to fall pregnant, so we had discussed more serious ttc when he propsed...a month later BAM! We got our :bfp:

When we announced the pregnancy at 12 weeks, I got really upset with people hinting towards 'Ahh so thats why you got engaged' and it REALLY upset me...

we got engaged before we got pregnant but because it was a matter of 1 month (which was perfect to us...get engaged and have a baby) to everyone else it was too close to call and I felt myself justifying it, telling people the date that we got engaged and the date we got our bfp...it just got me down people took the shine off it cause I was pregnant...

Thats just my story though...my engagement never got the hype I properly wanted because a pregnancy is that bit *bigger* so took away from it, but hey...it was perfect to us and I love how it happened...

It was just other people being insensitive that upset me!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i fell pregnant with my first a month after getting engaged xx


----------



## wow

We have been engaged and just last week got a Positive. we are still planning a wedding and getting ready for the baby. Who cares what other people think as long as you love each other. I am kind of getting excited that the baby will be in the pictures (*with the bump)...lol... OH thinks it's sweet and beautiful to be pregnant while we take the vows......
Just do what is right for you sweetie...


----------



## Kte

Alot of people asked us, 'so when's the wedding?' during and once we had LO and we just kept on saying no. We had discussed it and if we wanted to get married it would be when we wanted to, so the timing is purely down to you both. TBH the more people said it, the more we digged our heels in! It was nice when OH proposed off his own back. In regards to the security of mariage - I have been married and now divorced, it's never a 100% cert that everything will be more secure, you can drop your guard and you as a 3, married or not will be a proper family. It really does depend on you both, how you both feel etc. :flower:


----------



## AP

When we announced our pregnancy with LO we were asked when we were getting married. We didn't.
However this pregnancy we got married at 20 weeks, and it was a day for me, DH, LO and bump. I think it just seemed right. At the same time mine and LOs name changed to DHs so it meant a lot for the 3 of us.


----------



## KittenKat

I proposed to my OH (in a very round about "I'm a big fat coward" way) when I was 6-7 months pregnant with our first. I knew he wanted us to get married but as I am still technically married to my ex (never can afford the court fees for divorce) he didn't want to push the issue.

I on the other hand wanted the world to know our intention so did the asking. Of course I was also engaged through our 2nd child and now our third, the babies seem to keep arriving before we can do anything about the wedding lol. 

We really need to find more to watch on TV :haha:


----------



## Mrmojo1971

We've been together nearly 11 years. OH decided in December that it was about time we got married (after always being anti-marriage before) and we are finallly getting married on Friday.

We're having a simple register office ceremony with close family then going to a nice restaurant afterwards. I've ordered a reasonably big bouquet to hide my bump a bit, but I don't think it's going to work very well !

I know exactly what you mean about wanting to be a 'proper family' and am delighted that my 11 year old DD has decided (without any prompting) that she wants to change her surname after the wedding as well.


----------

